# Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White and also Bryant Jennings vs Andrey Fedosov RBR thread



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Right now Narh and Cruz are fighting, round 8, WW bout.

I´m not sure if Jennings vs Fedosov is the main event, I guess it is.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Kovalev is the main event I suppose.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I watched only some minutes of this fight so I can´t really say who is winning, scorecard and etc...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Kovalev is the main event I suppose.


I don´t think so because he is with gloves on already.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

i hope cruz lands a bomb and makes a real fight of this. there have been spots of action, though. not a bad little scrap. too much holding.

ray narh's name rang a bell. perhaps he quit in a fight against alvarado, where the boxrec shows an early retirement? i remember him doing something similar and saying "i never want to see this guy fight again."


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I watched only some minutes of this fight so I can´t really say who is winning, scorecard and etc...


narh is up, but who cares, really?


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

New England said:


> narh is up, but who cares, really?


if a tree falls in the woods, and it will never be a contender, does it make a sound?


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

lots of hugging go on right now.... both look dead tired


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Narh won the fight very clear.


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

many hometown fans booing the local Narh


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Narh won the fight very clear.


where you live bro?


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

96-94
98-92
100-90
UD Narh

100-90?????


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

96-94
98-92
100-90

Ray Narh UD


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

CHEF said:


> many hometown fans booing the *local* Narh


Why "local" ? Isn´t he from Ghana ?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

CHEF said:


> where you live bro?


Germany. Up to see one of my favorite fighters (Kovalev).


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

CHEF said:


> 96-94
> 98-92
> 100-90
> UD Narh
> ...


Bro it was a clea win. I gave Cruz two Rounds at best.


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

Vic said:


> Why "local" ? Isn´t he from Ghana ?


trains there


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Bro it was a clea win. I gave Cruz two Rounds at best.


I can see 2 rounds... but you get
96-94 and then 100-90??? just seems totally off to me


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, looking at White´s record the guy can punch as well, dangerous fiht for Kovalev, I guess.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

White with good advantages in size and reach...we´ll see if he can use this...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I see a fast KO here.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

War Kovalev!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This the main event @Vic?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Kovalev is a fucking monster, very impressive so far.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1

Kovalev starting strong, agressive, busy and scaring White. Roach says that Kovalev is the best prospect in the world today..
White thiking clear now apparently and using his jab a lot.....
Kovalev seems so powerful! Hits White with a lot of right hands. White is blocking quite well so far though...

Good combination in the last 20 seconds by Kovalev..

10-9 Kovalev, no doubt.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Kovalev all over White in the first round, relentless with a high workrate putting his punches together well. WHite was hurt a few times and I cant see this going too far.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Great round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Whoo boy! Kovalev coming out faster than I expected. I guess he wants to gain White's respect early.

But props to White, he hung in there, he definitely came to fight. He actually has a small chance, given his power.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> This the main event @Vic?


No. Jennings vs FEdosov is. Which is a great fight, believe me !


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good

Good first round for Kovalev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Strong Round for Kovalev... but I also like the spirit and jab of White.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Landed almost 50% of his power punches in the first round according to the punch statistics.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 2

Fucking great combinations by Kovalev !! White is stunned!
This straight right hand is working very wel for the russian.....sometimes White remembers to throw more jabs and work on the outside...
Quite impressive how he russian works 5, 6 punches combinations...White remains with his hands up and is blocking most of the punches though.
10-9 Kovalev.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this on NBC yeah?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

White is feeling the power in there. 

I can't see this lasting much longer.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

More of the same in the second round, clear round for Kovalev. WHite got into the fight a bit though there, seems to be blocking Kovalev's hardest shots and landed a few good right hands.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Is this on NBC yeah?


Yeah.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> No. Jennings vs FEdosov is. Which is a great fight, believe me !


:thumbsup Thanks mate.

20-18 Kovalev; whenever he lands cleanly he's buzzing White badly.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Boom! Down!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ovah!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Clev beats Kovalev.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

He knocked White down with a jab.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Kovalev should throw more uppercuts.

Round 3

There you go, KD for Kovalev! He seemed fine at first but now he is on the ground again...twoleft hands landed very cleanly..
Well, third KD and it´s over, a left hand again.

Impressive.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It was clear that something like this happens.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nice! :ibutt


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is a beast, the real deal IMO


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

That was impressive.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive but he does keep his chin too high when he's punching.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Sergey rules :ibutt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Roach on Kovalev: "He´s one of my favorite fighters"


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson-Kovalev


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Impressive but he does keep his chin too high when he's punching.


And should throw more uppercutstoo imo..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He fights like such a euro fighter though. Still impressive.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Kovalev is a beast, if I wasn't convinced before I am now. Just smashed WHite to pieces. Not the best gameplan from White in the fight though, just stood right in front of him with a high guard.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Been beating the drum for Kovalev for quite a while now, hopefully now others will do the same. :yep

I'd be willing to chime in with my own version of events and score. Will only be the second time I do it however.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He's crazily heavy handed. That is the sort of fighter Tony Bellew wants to be :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a JAB which caused the first KD of White!!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Not impressive. Took two more rounds to stop him than Don George. :bart


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> He fights like such a euro fighter though. Still impressive.


Not really, he head movement isnt great by any means but he;s not your average 1-2 straight up stereotypical European either. He's a decent mover and fairly light on his feet, seems to have a good variety of shots, both to the head and body and quick hands. He'd smash Stevenson imo:yep


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"I resolve this problem" :lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

ggg and kovalev got one hell of a jab


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He wants Hopkins


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"He's a leg-end of the box" :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

CAling out Hopkins now....


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Kovalev states that White was trickier than Campillo, yet had no problem solving this challenge. 

Kovalev wishes to fight Bernard Hopkins, as he is a boxing legend and believes he would be victorious. Says it's good news that the Hopkins-Murat bout fell through, and that he's ready.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Not really, he head movement isnt great by any means but he;s not your average 1-2 straight up stereotypical European either. He's a decent mover and fairly light on his feet, seems to have a good variety of shots, both to the head and body and quick hands. He'd smash Stevenson imo:yep


He still has his chin straight up in the air when throwing shots, even if he is light on his feet. He reminds me a bit of Wlad with more punch variety. He'd probably beat Stevenson but I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

People still think Cleverly will fight Kovalev? Good joke.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> He fights like such a euro fighter though. Still impressive.


It's true, there really is such a style, & we need a better name for it.

But it sure works. As long as you keep your head moving and have really, REALLY fast hands.

I was surprised, though, and how many punches Sergey took tonight from White. Clearly, this was a conscious decision by Sergey, that's just how he fights, but White has dangerous power. It COULD have ended with a White KO. IMO Kovalev should have played it more safely. I guess his goal was to make a big statement, to boost his marketability, but it was a dangerous move.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev/Stevenson would be something. Blink and you'll miss it sort of fight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

He's a bit socially awkward, but once he steps into the squared circle he's devastating. :lol:

I reckon he could take Cleverly.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Now this is a fight I´m looking forward to !! Jennings vs FEdosov....


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He's crazily heavy handed. That is the sort of fighter Tony Bellew wants to be :yep


He's not a Lightning, spark you out cold with one shot type puncher but every punch he throws sounds and looks like it hurts. Kind of George Foreman like in his power:yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's true, there really is such a style, & we need a better name for it.
> 
> But it sure works. As long as you keep your head moving and have really, REALLY fast hands.
> 
> I was surprised, though, and how many punches Sergey took tonight from White. Clearly, this was a conscious decision by Sergey, that's just how he fights, but White has dangerous power. It COULD have ended with a White KO. IMO Kovalev should have played it more safely. I guess his goal was to make a big statement, to boost his marketability, but it was a dangerous move.


He was getting hit a lot and he shouldn't have. But really, once you take a shot and you feel you can handle it, and you're hurting the guy as well, it's a risk most boxers will take in order to get the KO


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> He still has his chin straight up in the air when throwing shots, even if he is light on his feet. He reminds me a bit of Wlad with more punch variety. He'd probably beat Stevenson but I wouldn't put money on it.


Thing is, if Stevenson is allowed the opportunity to shoot the left from a distance and get leverage behind it, he could wreck most anybody. Kovalev would have to constantly keep moving to the outside of Adonis' lead foot and hook with the right hand.

Stevenson's left is incredibly destructive, you gotta negate it as quickly as possible.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Thing is, if Stevenson is allowed the opportunity to shoot the left from a distance and get leverage behind it, he could wreck most anybody. Kovalev would have to constantly keep moving to the outside of Adonis' lead foot and hook with the right hand.
> 
> Stevenson's left is incredibly destructive.


I wonder if that fight would ever happen. I think both guys are the goods but Stevenson may well lose his title before Kov gets a chance. Was there a rematch clause for Dawson?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now the next russian puncher coming up. Fedosov is dangerous I think.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> And should throw more uppercutstoo imo..


Yeah, he also seems to end up straight on when combo punching. A top opponent could time a right cross and put him on his arse. Fun to watch though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> He still has his chin straight up in the air when throwing shots, even if he is light on his feet. He reminds me a bit of Wlad with more punch variety. He'd probably beat Stevenson but I wouldn't put money on it.


Aye true, he's a bit leaky defensively alright, makes him even more exciting but he can be caught with the odd punch or two, Even White managed to put a few decent shots on him. Still ive never seen him at all hurt yet, I reckon hes got a sold chin.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> "He's a leg-end of the box" :lol:


"I want to touch him".


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pro debuts now...some guy from phildelphia vs a mexican-american guy....jr mw division, if I heard it right...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

POW right in the kisser


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WOW! The philly dude is down!!!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> I wonder if that fight would ever happen. I think both guys are the goods but Stevenson may well lose his title before Kov gets a chance. Was there a rematch clause for Dawson?


Hopefully it does get made, it makes perfect sense all things considered. If Kovalev wins he receives plenty of exposure and adoration, if Stevenson scores yet another dramatic victory his stock increases rapidly. Probably be an amazing shootout also.

Who do you see Adonis losing the title to? Dunno about a rematch clause, think it'd be wise if Chad avoided a rematch at the moment and got his career back on track a bit. I see Stevenson sparking him again.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well that didn't last long


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh shit! Fuck! KO1!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

That´s a fucking great pro debut!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> He was getting hit a lot and he shouldn't have. But really, once you take a shot and you feel you can handle it, and you're hurting the guy as well, it's a risk most boxers will take in order to get the KO


True. And again, this style has worked well so far for both Sergey & Golovkin, as we've discussed elsewhere.

But, there's always the possibility that the opponent will come out and only throw 75% for a while, as many will do with their jab, and then turn it up at just the right time, catching you with a shot you didn't expect. Given White's KO percentage, this is something I'd be wary of if I were Kovalev. I still say he was foolish to give White so little respect, and it MIGHT be a flaw that will cost him in future fights.

It's the first time I've had anything negative to say about Kovalev, who is still my favorite active fighter.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope they've got another swing bout ready!:smile


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

So a decent amateur making his pro debut against some poor guy who probably doesn't have much an am background. Can't read too much into that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> True. And again, this style has worked well so far for both Sergey & Golovkin, as we've discussed elsewhere.
> 
> But, there's always the possibility that the opponent will come out and only throw 75% for a while, as many will do with their jab, and then turn it up at just the right time, catching you with a shot you didn't expect. Given White's KO percentage, this is something I'd be wary of if I were Kovalev. I still say he was foolish to give White so little respect, and it MIGHT be a flaw that will cost him in future fights.
> 
> It's the first time I've had anything negative to say about Kovalev, who is still my favorite active fighter.


The division is a wasteland though, he should look to fight Cloud next. If he coould stop him that'd be very impressive.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trujillo:
"I did good"
"Yeah, yeah, yeah"
:lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit interview haha


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't have much too say :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> So a decent amateur making his pro debut against some poor guy who probably doesn't have much an am background. Can't read too much into that.


Nothing.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lad doesn't mince words does he?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Trujilo could actually take elocution lessons from Pac! :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Nothing beats Mark Hunt interviews though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Lad doesn't mince words does he?


Well it did not seem that he speaks english very well.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Curtiss Stevens? fricking cool.

I know Stevens has a few "important" losses, but I really like this guy. He's a smart, crafty fighter.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BJ´s fight plans are much better than Teddy´s one....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

If Jennings stops Fedosov, I will be impressed. I don´t think he has that amount of power though..Fedosov is tough as hell!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I love boxing before a night out. War!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings walking to the ring now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov is very dangerous for Jennings.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting. Jennings is the heavier one, didn´t think it would be that way, Fedosov looks so powerful!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jennings reach is three inches longer than the 6'6 Walds is, long ass arms on him.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Smoger! :happy


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Let´s see how smart is Jennings...he needs to fight on the outside, if h starts to accept the infight, he´ll be stopped, I reckon..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Smoger! :happy


Good for FEdosov.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jennings looks very, very tense in the shoulders.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov isn't wasting any energy. Interesting. This could be a factor later on.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1

Fedosov going forward, Jenings landing his jabs, looks a bit nervous if you ask me...
Jennings on the inside and quickly Fedosov landed 3 good body punches!
Close round, but Fedosov looked better, landed clean punches o the body..

10-9 Fedosov.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings begins the round jabbing and circling away from the advancing Fedosov, who works his way onto the inside. Fedosov throwing some well-placed body shots in the trenches, Jennings delivering some of his own downstairs. Jennings is receiving plenty of punishment to the body so far, doing little outside moving and jabbing with the occasional right hand. Fedosov finishes the first stanza with a right hook to the body, falling in.

10-9 Fedosov.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov 1:0


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Close round. Giving it to Fedosov for the body work. Landed heavier shots too.

10-9 Fedosov


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

10-9 Jennings, close first round though. His jab is working well but he needs to move more, he's a bit too stationary after throwing a shot, and lets Fedosov work his body.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I smell an upset here...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

close but Feds first 2 minutes got him the round from me.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Decent first round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fed touching him and not in the good way :ibutt!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennings is getting hit waaay too much, not controlling the fight at all. He's not looking like a champ right now.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 2

Jennings need to be busier, only jabs won´t make him win this fight...
Fedosov trying to cut off the ring, doing a good job so far...Jennings busier now, nice left hands;...
Love this body punches Fedosov is landing.......

10-9 FEdosov. Close.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov 2:0


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The second round begins, again, Jennings working the jab against the offensive fighter in front of him. Fedosov working well in the corner, Jennings seems poised however and is moving well. Right hook to the guard of Fedosov. Fedosov banging away at Jenning's gloves and ribs, clearly trying to wear Bryant down over the long haul. Catches Jennings with a right over the top.

Jennings circling and shoots a right, landing another behind a jab. Fedosov maneuvers him to the ropes and fires away.

20-18 Fedosov.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Jennings is getting hit waaay too much, not controlling the fight at all. He's not looking like a champ right now.


Fedosov is making the fight. Good effective aggression.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Another close round. Can't split that one. Good work on the inside from Fedosov but Jennings caught him on the way in a couple of times.

20-19 Fed


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Jennings needs to try something else the jab is just catching Fedos gloves and even then the ones that get through he is walking through them. 2-0 Fedo.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

19-19 Jennings cant keep letting Fedosov work him over on the inside, if he just stands straight up in a shell, the Russian will tee off on him.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Fed.

Jennings started off well but tailed off badly.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

WoW
2:1 Fedosov. Big round.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings lands a right to the body, tapping Fedosov with jabs and rights. Jennings lands a massive uppercut! Stuns Fedosov and tees off on his shelled up opponent! Banging away at the moment, landing plenty of shots. Fedosov throws back!

Andrey seems to have his legs under him at the moment. Jennings dials in a right hand and turns Fedosov, who is still lumbering forward in an attempt work on the inside. Lands a decent right hand over the top. 

29-28 Fedosov, brilliant round for Jennings.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 3

Great uppercut and left hook by JEnnings...Fedosov is just too tough. Fucking hell ! Fedosov is fighting back!!!
10-9 JEnnings
But he´s fighting dumb though! At least in this round he did...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jennings got his respect there. Good chin on Fed!

29-29


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Big round for Jennings

29-28.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Great round! Jennings reminds me of Michael Grant so much.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

What is Fedo made of?? He took a beating there and just kept going. Jennings added a lot more to it in that round. The left hook looks to have found home looping round that guard.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

29-28 Jennings Great left hook has Fed hurt, Jennings got his respect now. Fucking hell the Russian has a chin though, just got battered the whole round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy cow what an uppercut from Jennings!

- But then you have to ask: How was Jennings NOT able to end the fight after that? I'm really not impressed so far. I expected more from Jennings at this point. He should be moving Fedosov into the center, but he can't do it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov STILL dictating the pace of the fight, but now really keeping his arms together on the inside.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 Fedosov. Fedosov made a good comeback.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 4

I´m unimpressed by Jennings´ mobility. IF Fdosov was a bit better in his offense, if he knew better how to cut oof the ring this fight would be a huge problem for Jennings...

Close round but Fedosov was more incisive.
10-9 FEdosov.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fedosov is so much more fluid. Jennings is gonna have to dig deep here because Fedosov IMO is landing more and dictating the pace.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings is moving less now and seems more confident of his ability to hurt his opponent. Fedosov lands a nice left hook and shoves uppercuts into Bryant's midsection. Jennings constantly jabbing. Jennings on the ropes and shoots another uppercut. Fedosov not landing much on the inside at the moment, barring the occasional punch that gets through. Jennings landing far more frequently with the effective, clean shots. Lef hook against the ropes for Jennings. Evades a wide right hook near the end of the round, pops off his own combination right at the bell.

38-38.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

38-38. Jennings got outworked by Fed in the fourth, seems to be taking some time off. Staying on the ropes could be the losing of the fight for Jenno


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Close round again Jennings looked to trying to take a breather there but Fedo was relentless cutting the ring off. When Jennings stopped he actually got the better of the fight on the ropes but not enough for the round. Also good interview with jennings trainer mid round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Round 4
> 
> I´m unimpressed by Jennings´ mobility. IF Fdosov was a bit better in his offense, if he knew better how to cut oof the ring this fight would be a huge problem for Jennings...


Yep.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Another Fed round for me. Jennings doesn't look great here especially on the ropes.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Close again. 

38-37


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 5 for Jennings.
3:2 Fedosov.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 5

Fedosov putting pressure snce the first seconds!
Big left by JEnnings...FEdosov landing some good punches later though, uppercut, body punches..
Hmm,this is very close. 10-9 FEdosov I´ll say.

4-1 Fedosov.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jennings needs to work in close. A jab, anything. Fedosov is just simply doing more where Jennings looks like he is KO hunting really.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fedosov needs to throw more. If no KO, He's going to lose on points. He especially needs to throw more on the inside, to Jennings' body.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

48-47 Jennings.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Very close fight so far. And a good fight. And as most expected a good test for Jennings.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Fed round again. I'm not to sure Jennings knows what he is going for same with his corner thats two rounds in a row where one they wanted him to be in the center then they asked him to fight off the ropes and again there they were shouting to take it back to the middle.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings on the ropes yet again, Fedosov now landing plenty of leather. Jennings keeps sticking the jab in Andrey's face and lands a sharp right hook. Fedosov continuously investing in the body at the moment, constantly moving forward. Andrey backs him to the corner and lands with a few nice shots. Jennings boxing well off the back-foot at times, yet keeps getting cornered. Lands a right to the body of Fedosov. _Close_ round.

3-2 Fedosov.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it just me or is NBC missing the first 20 seconds of every round?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jennings is fast man. Even after 6.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 6

Jennings´ jab is so lazy! Now he is trying some combinations on the inside...landed a okay uppercut....
Good ombination by JEnnings, body shots, uppercut...now this is a good round for him.

10-9 Jennings, clear.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennings has a good defense.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

57-56 Fed

Jennings round.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice action at the moment, Jennings throwing more but not landing quite as effectively as Fedosov, who digs to the body yet again, jabbing Bryant at the ropes. Jennings pushing punches into Fedosov's face and moving backwards constantly, punches aren't terrible effective. Fedosov with a right to the gut. Left hook from Jennings, lands a few tasty combinations and a body shot afterwards. Left hook again which pushes Fedosov away at the end of the round.

Jennings round. 3-3.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

58-56 Jennings, he stole the 6th with his work in the last minute. Fighting in spurts at the moment though, maybe feeling the pace a bit. Some nice combinations though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Last minute Jennings took it. Commentary has it right he needs combinations when fed is coming in as he is happy enough to eat the single jab. Can't really see the eye of Fed but they are adamant that it is very bad. Jennings round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Aw fuck.....


Last round, Fedosov knew his eye was in trouble, and he STILL didn't turn up the pace. Hard to understand.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What ? Why ??


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

shame.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good win for Jennings, could have given Fedosov one more round though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

TKO in 6 again


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah that looked pretty bad but I've seen worse maybe Fed said... Well there it is he told Smoger so he had to do it


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fedosov pulls out after the sixth, complaining he can't see.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ah! Dang it


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

His eye looks weird though...it´s not a normal damage apparently, it´s not only because the eye is closed, looks like it´s more than that...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bryant Jennings is the epitome of solid, yet not spectacular.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Fedosov pulls out after the sixth, complaining he can't see.


Ah right.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd say Jennings although he won he might need to take a step back or bide his time a bit after that. Fed really pushed him around and showed a good few things that need improving on


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats next for Jennings?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Bryant Jennings is the epitome of solid, yet not spectacular.


His hand speed is great for a heavyweight. Would love him and Stiverne next


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennings was REALLY underwhelming tonight.

I expected so much more. He had ZERO ring generalship.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jennings boxed well and kept his composure throughout the fight, which is important, I feel. He had a big, strong fighter constantly pushing him back and landing with authority to the body, yet kept it all together to secure the victory. Decent performance. He'll never be a dominant champion or anything of the sort, but he's absolutely the most accomplished American heavyweight out there at the moment besides Tony Thompson.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fedosov's guard is excellent.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> His hand speed is great for a heavyweight. Would love him and Stiverne next


Yeah, he's very quick with his hands and has some Liston-like arms. Not a _huge_ puncher, of course, but he's definitely packing respectable power.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

I dont understand the hype with Jennings dont think he beats anyone good


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Fedosov's guard is excellent.


Would of been nice to see Jennings work the body I can only remember a handful. I think Jennings made it look a lot better than it was.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennings vs TT would be great. Even if TT loses against Price.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mixed bag from Jennings tonight, some good things and some things he could do with working on. He's got a nice jab, hook and can throw some lovely combinations, plus he's got some moxy, but his defense isnt that good imo. His lateral movement is fairly non existent, Fedosov found it easy to cut off the ring and when he did Jennings went into a shell with a tight guard and let him work him over. He's also not the biggest of heavyweights so he could do with improving his head movement a bit. Of course Fedosov is an unusual modern heavyweight to come up against. He's a short compact pressure fighter with quick hands, and Jennings wouldn't have seen that style much.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ACS said:


> I dont understand the hype with Jennings dont think he beats anyone good


Tell me a better prospect though ?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LHL said:


> Would of been nice to see Jennings work the body I can only remember a handful. I think Jennings made it look a lot better than it was.


Fedosov's trunks were quite high IMO


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> His hand speed is great for a heavyweight. Would love him and Stiverne next


Great ?? Not really sure about that..........


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Great ?? Not really sure about that..........


For his size? For this era? The last 3 combinations he threw were terribly quick


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jennings didn't look great and I'd make the Haye/Fury/Price all favourites against him in honesty.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Jennings didn't look great and I'd make the Haye/Fury/Price all favourites against him in honesty.


He really did not look good at times. I mean how easy was it for Fedosov to walk in? No head movement, no jab and not fast feets. Still Fedosov could get inside easy. And the ending also was not really convincing. Still a good fighter, but dont see him going far.

Jenning now needs a good name on his resume imo.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I would never favor price against jennings


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wilder vs Haye :deal


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it'd be good for Jennings to now fight someone taller than him to see how he fares. Not that taller fighters are automatically better, but it's a different look. All 5 of his opponents in 2012 and Fedosov were about his height. Of course we're talking about him fighting Pulev which is probably the best fight to make now.

Jennings has trouble opening up the guard of smaller compact guys as he said in the interview (except for that uppercut). Something just tells me he could do very well against the bigger guys.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Jennings didn't look great and I'd make the Haye/Fury/Price all favourites against him in honesty.


Yep, me too... favored him slightly over Fury and Price before tonight, but this fight changed my mind.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev is the fucking truth, been saying it for a minute and I never hype Euros (starting to come around to GGG though)! Kovalev is the future of LHW no doubt, dude's a fucking beast. Jennings is my dog but I think Wilder wrecks him.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kovalev - White bout was for the IBF challenger spot ?Now Kovalev is an OC for the IBF belt ? :huh


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Kovalev is the fucking truth, been saying it for a minute and I never hype Euros (starting to come around to GGG though)! Kovalev is the future of LHW no doubt, dude's a fucking beast. Jennings is my dog but I think Wilder wrecks him.


I agree with you about Kovalev, but mate, Golovkin isn't European. He's Asian.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin fights for an asian country. He is an ethnic russian , I think


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

He was born in Kazakhstan, which is located in Central Asia.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> He was born in Kazakhstan, which is located in Central Asia.


Easy mistake to make, the Ural River is what splits Europe and Asia, the Ural river goes through Kazakhstan. This is what allows them to be Asian but compete in European football.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> He was born in Kazakhstan, which is located in Central Asia.


my bad, i tend to group russians/kazakhs etc... with europe for some reason.....maybe it's the hockey growing up in canada


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, so Wlad shouldn´t be considered european either ?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Well, so Wlad shouldn´t be considered european either ?


Eastern Europe.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Elliot said:


> Eastern Europe.


But Wlad is born in Quirgistan or something like that....which is an asian country.

Well, whatever, I´m not interested in this, really...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> But Wlad is born in Quirgistan or something like that....which is an asian country.
> 
> Well, whatever, I´m not interested in this, really...


I think it depends on how you work out someones roots, where they're born, where their parents are born or where they lived for their childhood/majority of life.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder would people jump off the GGG bandwagon if they knew his mom was Korean.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I wonder would people jump off the GGG bandwagon if they knew his mom was Korean.


he's korean, shit count me in.

seriously though why the fuck would that matter at all to anyone....is there some huge number of korean-amricans or korean-brits on here or something?

dope avatar though- the dude that got me into boxing.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He did relatively well not great but not that bad. He has only been fighting for a very short time and only for a year against higher level opposition of course guys like Haye would destroy him at the moment he shouldn't even think about fighting for a title yet. But he is pretty good and his defence aginst head shots is pretty good a shorter guy like Fedosov ahs just an easy time landing body shots against his high guard but it's hard to hit him clean on the head


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Still ive never seen him at all hurt yet


Kovalev was knocked down and hurt in the first fight with Darnell Boone.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Two fun fights.

Kovalev looking fluid and hard-hitting again obviously. Love his pressure combined with the classic boxer-puncher style. Only negative I can think of was from time to time he seemed to get hit with jabs that he had no clue about, instead just taking them flush on the face. I don't know if that's a result of wanting to land his own on this guy and thus negating defense a bit but he'll need to sort it out for a fight against Hopkins. He didn't seem to care for blocking body-jabs earlier either.

I still think he beats Hopkins but don't be surprised if Hopkins does a classic and makes it insanely difficult for Kovalev, perhaps taking it the distance and losing a decision to Kovalev. Then again, I also think Kovalev is sound enough to maybe not get lured into Hopkins' trap. Overall I feel it'll be a good tactical bout with Kovalev taking the decision. I'm not brave enough to say Hopkins loses by TKO. :lol:

As for Jennings vs Fedesov, that was a very fun fight. Jennings showed decent boxing ability, power and fast hands when necessary. I feel he needs to work on being a bit more fluid. At points (to me) he seemed very mechanical but I guess that's not too bad but if he could work combinations like he did at the end of the final round for the whole fight then he'll be a good fighter.

Lastly, great chin by Fedesov and my respect goes out to him for making it an entertaining bout with his effective pressure and body-shots. It'd be interesting to see how he would have done without the swollen eye.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I wonder would people jump off the GGG bandwagon if they knew his mom was Korean.


I liked him even more because of this.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He did relatively well not great but not that bad. He has only been fighting for a very short time and only for a year against higher level opposition of course guys like Haye would destroy him at the moment he shouldn't even think about fighting for a title yet. But he is pretty good and his defence aginst head shots is pretty good a shorter guy like Fedosov ahs just an easy time landing body shots against his high guard but it's hard to hit him clean on the head


Good post.


----------

